# Loss of Appetite?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might cut back on food for each meal. They can start eating less as adults. I would still feed him morning and night as to keep his metobolism up. To tempt him, you can use some low sodium broth or alittle canned food.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i have find something interesting here,........
i think adult dog tend to feed once a day.... usually evening.... i saw that their appetite is much better than feed twice a day


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Feed him twice a day, smaller amounts. Keep his matabalism up. Give a reasonable specific time limit to eat his meal. Pick up what he doesn't eat. Keep track, he might be like many goldens and be self regulating his food intake to match his activity. I have had some goldens always willing to over eat and others who would stop eating when they felt they had enough. If he is spending a lot of time in the heat he will eat less. When my female goes into season as she is now, my Tucker will stop eating for up to a week, only interested in her. 

Keep his food consistant. If you start adding things to it you will make him into a picky eater. Dogs do not tire of eating the same food every day. Keep track of how much he is eating over the next several weeks. It will help you figure out how much to adjust the volume you are feeding him.


----------

